
Confessions of a Digital Nazi Hunter - akharris
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/27/opinion/digital-nazi-hunter-trump.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fopinion&action=click&contentCollection=opinion&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16018165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16018165)

Posted 2 hours earlier, 30+ comments, 60+ points

~~~
pdelbarba
The last one kinda got overrun with trolls and people with strong differences
of opinions, as did the Obama-social media post. Yesterday was weird...

